# Alien: Neuer Film könnte kein direktes Sequel zu Prometheus und Covenant werden



## Darkmoon76 (7. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Neuer Film könnte kein direktes Sequel zu Prometheus und Covenant werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Neuer Film könnte kein direktes Sequel zu Prometheus und Covenant werden*


----------



## Phone (7. September 2020)

Dem sein hin und her kann doch keiner mehr ernst nehmen?!


----------



## DarkSamus666 (8. September 2020)

Ich bin ein riesen Alien-Fan, Prometheus und Covenant hingegen fand ich befremdlich und ich würde mir nun wirklich den 5. Teil der Ripley-Saga wünschen und nicht so sehr ein weiteres Ridley-Scott-Experiment.


----------



## StarLazer0 (8. September 2020)

Ich fand Prometheus und Covenant absolut BOMBE - sehr gutes Scfi. 

Echt schade, das hier olle Ridley Scott keine Ideen mehr hat. Aber man ist ja nun echt schon daran gewöhnt das im Kino nichts zu Ende erzählt wird - Echt sehr schade...

Reboot hier Reboot da....


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Ridley Scott weiß auch nicht mehr was er will, rein mit die Kartoffeln, raus, wieder rein.. Es ist echt nervig. Aber nach Alien (und selbst Teil 4 war nicht mehr der Burner) kam nur noch toaler Rotz in meinen Augen.


----------



## Edolan (8. September 2020)

Disney und Alien ... vielleicht ganz gut wenn dann doch nichts mehr kommt.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (8. September 2020)

Edolan schrieb:


> Disney und Alien ... vielleicht ganz gut wenn dann doch nichts mehr kommt.


Wer der Geldgeber ist, ist doch wirklich egal, solange das Produkt gut wird. Wenn Disney Alien:Isolation 2 in Auftrag gibt, nehm ich es mit Handkuss. Wenn Blomkamp den 5. Teil der Serie machen darf, mit Sigourney Weaver und Wynona Rider, bin ich auch happy (naja, zumindest, wenn er dann auch gut wird).


----------



## MichaelG (8. September 2020)

Disney und Alien? Dann nehmen sich Ripley und das Alien in die Arme und das Alien fängt an mit singen? *grusel*


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2020)

DarkSamus666 schrieb:


> Wer der Geldgeber ist, ist doch wirklich egal, solange das Produkt gut wird. Wenn Disney Alien:Isolation 2 in Auftrag gibt, nehm ich es mit Handkuss. Wenn Blomkamp den 5. Teil der Serie machen darf, mit Sigourney Weaver und Wynona Rider, bin ich auch happy (naja, zumindest, wenn er dann auch gut wird).



ach naja, dass dieses Hippe "Anti-Disney" Mimimi, einfach Ignorieren, am Ende Jammern die noch was von SJW verseuchten Film der Alien ruiniert hat, weil man eine Starke Frauenrolle als Hauptfigur nimmt 
Ansonsten ja, wobei ich andere Schauspieler casten würde, vorallem weil Sigourney Weaver halt einfach mal jetzt 70 ist

Aber Aliens ist halt was wie Star Wars, das muss man eigentlich dem Erschaffer wegnehmen weil die sich total verlaufen haben in der ganzen Geschichte und nur noch rumfuddeln und im Gegensatz zu Star Wars sollte man nicht auf die Mimimi Fraktion hören die eh alles Scheiße findet was neu ist
Ich glaube das worauf man sich mit Episode 10 am meisten freuen kann, ist dass die ganzen Typen dann so tun als hätten die die Sequels gemocht, so wie man es jetzt mit den Prequels macht
Und man müsste eigentlich auch mal mit der Axt rangehen beim Canon


----------



## DarkSamus666 (8. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, dass dieses Hippe "Anti-Disney" Mimimi, einfach Ignorieren, am Ende Jammern die noch was von SJW verseuchten Film der Alien ruiniert hat, weil man eine Starke Frauenrolle als Hauptfigur nimmt
> Ansonsten ja, wobei ich andere Schauspieler casten würde, vorallem weil Sigourney Weaver halt einfach mal jetzt 70 ist
> 
> Aber Aliens ist halt was wie Star Wars, das muss man eigentlich dem Erschaffer wegnehmen weil die sich total verlaufen haben in der ganzen Geschichte


Sigourney Weaver ist aber nicht mehr alleine. Stellt man ihr Winona Ryder wieder zur seite, haben wir ein sehr gutes Duo und da gibt es ja noch Amanda... 
Ein übergang zu einer jüngeren Heldin, mit der man einen fulminanten Abschluss findet, fände ich gut. Btw. Ich würde Ellen Page hierfür engagieren. Sie hat von den Gesichtszügen einige Ähnlichkeiten, viel Erfahrung sowohl im Action- als auch im Horror-Genre und ist ne fantastische Schauspielerin. 

Bei Star Wars war die Geschichte eigentlich zu Ende erzählt. Man hätte eine komplett neue Saga machen sollen, anstatt alles zu wiederholen und für mich mit teils extrem unpassenden Inhalten und Fanservice-Overkill zu verschandeln.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. September 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Disney und Alien? ...und das Alien fängt an mit singen? *grusel*



Gibts doch schon...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVZUVeMtYXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

